# No BMQ courses in May??



## SoldierInTheMaking (30 Mar 2009)

Well I heard on Facebook that the last BMQ course is April 27th and then next one after that doesn't start till June 1st, I was a little shocked when I seen this because I also heard all the April BMQ course's were full, and that would really suck bad if I had to wait another month. Could anyone clarify if this is actually true? Why wouldn't they run any course's through May? 

Dylan


----------



## PMedMoe (30 Mar 2009)

Yeah, because Crackbook is the authority on when the BMQ courses run.  :


----------



## Mosher (30 Mar 2009)

I'm not 100%, but i think i over read today somewhere on this forum that this summer is strictly running BMOQs. Not entirely sure, hopefully someone else can verify!


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (30 Mar 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Yeah, because Crackbook is the authority on when the BMQ courses run.  :




hahaha well this person just got back from his medical and interview today I guess and that's what he said, I hope he's wrong though.


----------



## Lil_T (30 Mar 2009)

hmm that's interesting.  That'd be really convenient for me ;D


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (30 Mar 2009)

Yea he just told me that it's only Officers in May that will be going on course so I'm really hoping I can get on course late April, if not the looks like I'll be waiting until June..


----------



## Mosher (30 Mar 2009)

Sh!tty man, Best of luck to ya. Maybe you'll get lucky and someone will drop out squeezing you in!


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (30 Mar 2009)

Mosher said:
			
		

> Sh!tty man, Best of luck to ya. Maybe you'll get lucky and someone will drop out squeezing you in!



Man I really do hope so, that would be awesome!


----------



## Lil_T (30 Mar 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Yeah, because Crackbook is the authority on when the BMQ courses run.  :



shh Moe they'll hear you...

I mean, erm, of COURSE facebook is the definitive source for BMQ course dates.


----------



## George Wallace (30 Mar 2009)

Just like Army.ca is.


----------



## JBoyd (30 Mar 2009)

If this rumour is true then it will work very well for my family and me. I will, however; not believe it until I hear it straight from a recruiter/file manager/mcc.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (30 Mar 2009)

JBoyd said:
			
		

> If this rumour is true then it will work very well for my family and me. I will, however; not believe it until I hear it straight from a recruiter/file manager/mcc.




I'm going to be talking to a recruiter on Thursday to see the status of my file so I'm going to ask them then and see if this is true. I'll let you know what they say, if you don't here anything by then.


----------



## Lil_T (30 Mar 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Just like Army.ca is.



Naturally  ;D


----------



## danchapps (30 Mar 2009)

JBoyd said:
			
		

> If this rumour is true then it will work very well for my family and me. I will, however; not believe it until I hear it straight from a recruiter/file manager/mcc.



Good call. Rumour is a horrible thing. It allows people hope, or disappointment depending on the circumstances. And of course when the rumour is deemed false it breeds disappointment, or hope depending on the circumstances. 

Hearing rumours like this is akin to me saying "Only applicants with red or blonde hair will start BMQ in May. For those that have Brown or black hair, only they will be allowed to start in June." Doesn't make sense does it? Same goes for the BMOQ and BMQ deal. We are short far too many personnel to start doing things like this. However, I'm not one in the know with regards to the inner-workings of St-Jean.


----------



## Azizti (30 Mar 2009)

SoldierInTheMaking  let us know when you call! 
I really hope this isn't the case. June seems so far away!


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (30 Mar 2009)

Chapeski said:
			
		

> Hearing rumours like this is akin to me saying "Only applicants with red or blonde hair will start BMQ in May. For those that have Brown or black hair, only they will be allowed to start in June." Doesn't make sense does it? Same goes for the BMOQ and BMQ deal. We are short far too many personnel to start doing things like this. However, I'm not one in the know with regards to the inner-workings of St-Jean.



You make a really good point, so on Thursday I'll find out from the RC if this is or isn't true. 



			
				Azizti said:
			
		

> SoldierInTheMaking  let us know when you call!
> I really hope this isn't the case. June seems so far away!



I know it does, but I'll let you know.


----------



## danchapps (30 Mar 2009)

Best of luck on your BMQ. Keep your head in the game, do what they say and you all will do fine. Treat all criticism like water off a ducks back if they chew you out. Take what they say, build on what you have and you will do great on the course. They aren't there to break you and make you fail, they are there to break you, then help you build yourself up to make you better.

Cheers.


----------



## ScottS (30 Mar 2009)

Chapeski said:
			
		

> Hearing rumours like this is akin to me saying "Only applicants with red or blonde hair will start BMQ in May. For those that have Brown or black hair, only they will be allowed to start in June." Doesn't make sense does it? Same goes for the BMOQ and BMQ deal. We are short far too many personnel to start doing things like this. However, I'm not one in the know with regards to the inner-workings of St-Jean.



It does make some sense; ROTP officers need to do BMOQ in the summer, as they attend school the rest of the year.  This makes up a fairly large group of people to train in the summer, although it seems to me that there would still be room to run a few BMQ courses at the same time. I don't think we have enough officer candidates to completely fill the mega.

As was mentioned, wait until you hear something official before you get all wound up about it.  And June is only two months away, that's really not very long.


----------



## George Wallace (30 Mar 2009)

ScottS

Is this the first summer ever that we had ROTP students requiring summer training?


----------



## ScottS (30 Mar 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> ScottS
> 
> Is this the first summer ever that we had ROTP students requiring summer training?



I'm not really sure what point you're trying to make.

Someone pointed out that it didn't make sense to have a lot of people on BMOQ in the summer, limiting the number of BMQ courses that could be offered.  I was merely pointing out that there is an explanation for this, which no one had mentioned, and that a NCM applicant may not consider.


----------



## danchapps (30 Mar 2009)

The Mega is quite large and could handle both at once. Instead of running 2 English and 2 French BMQ's they may elect to run 2 and 1, or 1 and 2, or 1 and 1 per week. They've done this many times before, and will do it many times from now. I don't think Mr. Wallace was trying to be harsh, just stating the fact that every year at the same time there is the same training going on. Nothing new. They have also expanded living accommodations (placing PAT and PAR in trailers outside, making improvements elsewhere) to help train more.


----------



## ScottS (30 Mar 2009)

Chapeski said:
			
		

> The Mega is quite large and could handle both at once. Instead of running 2 English and 2 French BMQ's they may elect to run 2 and 1, or 1 and 2, or 1 and 1 per week. They've done this many times before, and will do it many times from now. I don't think Mr. Wallace was trying to be harsh, just stating the fact that every year at the same time there is the same training going on. Nothing new. They have also expanded living accommodations (placing PAT and PAR in trailers outside, making improvements elsewhere) to help train more.



This is the point I was trying to make as well; like I said, it seems unlikely that they wouldn't run any BMQ courses at all.  My apoligies if it came across the wrong way.


----------



## danchapps (30 Mar 2009)

No worries, I think we can all chalk it up to lack of coffee, non?


----------



## George Wallace (30 Mar 2009)

Yes.......lack of coffee.   (I'm on a 12 hr Fast for a Medical.......damn!)


----------



## danchapps (31 Mar 2009)

I'll have one for you Mr. Wallace. (A coffee that is.)


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (31 Mar 2009)

ScottS said:
			
		

> And June is only two months away, that's really not very long.



Not really but when you've been waiting for 4 months already , it seems like a long time. I'm sure it will go by faster then it seems though. But before I get all worked up about it like I said before I'm going to be talking to a recruiter on Thursday and sort this ordeal out.

Dylan


----------



## Lil_T (31 Mar 2009)

Don't sweat it - I know it's hard to do when you're waiting what seems like forever to get where you're going.  Relax and take the extra time to work out more.  There's truly no point in getting yourself all worked up over stuff you have no control over.  

Find out what you need to know on Thursday - and go from there.  June really isn't that far away - and if you keep yourself busy, it'll be here before you know it.


----------



## aesop081 (31 Mar 2009)

SoldierInTheMaking said:
			
		

> this ordeal



Ordeal ?

Try and put things into prespective a little.


----------



## Lil_T (31 Mar 2009)

I'm inclined to agree with Aviator on this one _*I know, I'm as amazed as you are*_

8 months in Afghanistan is an ordeal.  Waiting for a call for BMQ... I'd say that's a slight nuisance at best.


----------



## PMedMoe (31 Mar 2009)

Four months??  Try being pregnant.  Lil_T, I'm sure you will agree with me on this one.


----------



## danchapps (31 Mar 2009)

Waiting for 4 months? Well, I'm glad you're used to waiting, as that seems to be the un-official sport of the CF. There will be much more waiting where that comes from. It's all part of the game.


----------



## Lil_T (31 Mar 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Four months??  Try being pregnant.  Lil_T, I'm sure you will agree with me on this one.



Oh quite.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (31 Mar 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Four months??  Try being pregnant.



Yea, I'll have to pass on that one lol


I know it's not that long away but I guess I just got my hopes up a little to much thinking I would be leaving in April or early May. So I learned obviously not to do that again. So when Thursday comes and it turns out there's no courses till June, oh well, I'll use this time wisely to get in better shape.


----------



## Azizti (31 Mar 2009)

If it does turn out there is no BMQ until June, let's just take that negative news and turn it into positive energy for training.  ;D
I know for one, my training sessions are always more intense when something is bothering me.


----------



## Lil_T (31 Mar 2009)

and if it does turn out that way - hopefully I'll see you guys there!!


----------



## stefwills (31 Mar 2009)

Hate to rain on anyone's parade. According to CFRC Ottawa, there are no BMQs SCHEDULED for May. A career manager said that there is a chance one may happen, just that none are scheduled to date. He also confirmed that there is in fact a BMQ either the 26th or 27th Apr. This is news as of this morning.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (31 Mar 2009)

stefwills said:
			
		

> Hate to rain on anyone's parade. According to CFRC Ottawa, there are no BMQs SCHEDULED for May. A career manager said that there is a chance one may happen, just that none are scheduled to date. He also confirmed that there is in fact a BMQ either the 26th or 27th Apr. This is news as of this morning.



Well that solves it, looks like I'll be training for another 2 months.



			
				Lil_T said:
			
		

> and if it does turn out that way - hopefully I'll see you guys there!!



Looks like we'll possibly be going to the same BMQ, so I'll see you guys there maybe! 
Time to train train train!


----------



## phionex (31 Mar 2009)

anyone know the dates for the june basic


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (31 Mar 2009)

phionex said:
			
		

> anyone know the dates for the june basic



I doubt it, know one will know until mid April or late April probably, when they get their offers.


----------



## Lil_T (31 Mar 2009)

I would guess the Mondays ;D


----------



## Azizti (31 Mar 2009)

It's kind of weird though. Loads of people will get job offers in a few days because it's new F/Y tomorow. And nobody will have a BMQ until June. At least I'll give my job a good notice! I would of felt bad giving them a few days.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (31 Mar 2009)

Azizti said:
			
		

> Loads of people will get job offers in a few days because it's new F/Y tomorow. And nobody will have a BMQ until June.



As long as I get a job offer, I'll be happy!


----------



## Lil_T (31 Mar 2009)

SoldierInTheMaking said:
			
		

> As long as I get a job offer, I'll be happy!



DITTO!  I can't believe April is tomorrow!


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (31 Mar 2009)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> DITTO!  I can't believe April is tomorrow!



I know time is actually flying by this year, it's insane!


----------



## newmet (31 Mar 2009)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> Oh quite.


  
I`ll agree too!  About being pregnant, that is.


----------



## newmet (31 Mar 2009)

Another reason for the 1 month off could also be to accommodate leave of staff and the posting season coming.  That way staff can take leave and or get posted in or out.  This way everyone will get leave and they may not have to get posted in in the middle of course or out in the middle of the course.
Just a thought.


----------



## Mike Baker (31 Mar 2009)

Man oh man. I never get a break do I? Been over a month waiting for the results of a medical test I had now, and still nothing. Now that there are no BMQ's in May makes it a lot more fun for me.


:

Well, at least I get more time to prepare.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (1 Apr 2009)

FrostyHazard said:
			
		

> Man oh man. I never get a break do I? Been over a month waiting for the results of a medical test I had now, and still nothing. Now that there are no BMQ's in May makes it a lot more fun for me.
> 
> 
> :
> ...



Sounds similar to my situation, it's been a month since I've been waiting to hear back about my medical. Let's just hope we get a call this week saying they're cleared.


----------



## Mike Baker (1 Apr 2009)

SoldierInTheMaking said:
			
		

> Sounds similar to my situation, it's been a month since I've been waiting to hear back about my medical. Let's just hope we get a call this week saying they're cleared.


Heh, I'm not so lucky. See, I have to get the results of a test I had done first, then send that to Halifax, and THEN my medical will be sent to Ottawa. I still have a bit of waiting to do unfortunately.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (1 Apr 2009)

FrostyHazard said:
			
		

> Heh, I'm not so lucky. See, I have to get the results of a test I had done first, then send that to Halifax, and THEN my medical will be sent to Ottawa. I still have a bit of waiting to do unfortunately.



Oh I thought you meant you we're waiting to here from the results of your medical, woops. Well good luck, maybe see you in June.

Dylan


----------



## Fiver (1 Apr 2009)

FrostyHazard said:
			
		

> Heh, I'm not so lucky. See, I have to get the results of a test I had done first, then send that to Halifax, and THEN my medical will be sent to Ottawa. I still have a bit of waiting to do unfortunately.



I feel for you man. Myself I have to send a test result to Montreal before my file reaches Ottawa. Great signature by the way!


----------



## stevea32 (1 Apr 2009)

Well i feel your pain , i am still waiting for my medical to come back but then I got called and told that there are no openings in my trade (AVN Tech)so i had to interview for another one(ACS Tech) and see if i get any of the few spots for that one if not then i have to interview again for a different one, so i think i will be lucky if i get a spot in June BMQ


----------



## pgrieves (2 Apr 2009)

So I was talking to a recruiter today and they confirmed for me that there is no BMQ in May only BMOQ.  Looks like I will be waiting until June


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Apr 2009)

pgrieves said:
			
		

> So I was talking to a recruiter today and they confirmed for me that there is no BMQ in May



What?  You didn't take the Crackbook reference as gospel?


----------



## pgrieves (2 Apr 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> What?  You didn't take the Crackbook reference as gospel?



Haha nope, too much speculation with those posts. I had to hear it with my own ears from somebody who's job is to know these things.


----------



## Lil_T (2 Apr 2009)

Well it's good to have confirmation.  See you all in June ;D


----------



## Thundermuffin (3 Apr 2009)

Gaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh
All this waiting sucks 

I'm going into the RC tomorow to find out if this is true or not, no offence to you guys, not calling you liers or anything ahaha


----------



## Thundermuffin (3 Apr 2009)

Gahhh

I went to the RC today, and they confirmed that there are no BMQ in May :'(

Ooooo well, looks like we've got a lot more waiting ahead of us

I'll see you all in June then


----------



## aesop081 (3 Apr 2009)

Great....now can we lock this one up for good, sticky it and post a giant note on the front page of the site ?


----------



## Lil_T (3 Apr 2009)

aww c'mon... you mean you don't want to read about anyone else whining about the lack of BMQ course in May??


----------



## JBoyd (3 Apr 2009)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Great....now can we lock this one up for good, sticky it and post a giant note on the front page of the site ?



C'mon, you know that as soon as that is done someone else will open a thread asking the exact same question


----------

